# Heating pad for starting motor!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Every winter my starter freezes up on the Belarus. The first winter I would just keep energizing it until it broke free, but I didn't like doing that and thought there had to be a better way. My solution was to buy an 80 watt battery heating blanket and wrapped it around the sides of the starter. Now I just plug it in about an hour or two before I use it, and starts like in the summer. Might be a solution for someone else with the same issue. Bye


----------



## jbrumberg (Dec 5, 2011)

A creative application. I wonder if they could also be wrapped around hydraulic filters as a pre-heater for *serious cold* startups?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm putting one in my seat!:lmao:


----------



## Mtribout (Jul 3, 2016)

*Belarus 825 Electrical problems*

A couple of years ago, i acquired an 825 with 12v charge 24v start. Would anyone have advice on converting ut to 12v start? The starter relay and 12/24 selector have both been replaced and am still having problems getting 24v to the starter.


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

@Mtribout May there be a bad ground connection some place along the current path?


----------

